# Open Frame 2 Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Open Frame 2 Build*

Working on a custom dual PC case. Huge open frame for lots of air flow.
Was busy in many projects at same time so cant took full build process pictures.
Just sharing few mobile pics.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/001.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/002.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/003.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/004.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/005.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/006.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/007.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/008.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/009.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/010.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/011.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/012.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/013.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/014.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/OPEN_FRAME_2/015.jpg

Waiting for storage and GPU to arrive. Will share more.

Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *Open Frame 2 Build*
> 
> Working on a custom dual PC case. Huge open frame for lots of air flow.
> Was busy in many projects at same time so cant took full build process pictures.
> ...


Cool. Wouldn't it be a dust magnet?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Cool. Wouldn't it be a dust magnet?



 No I use this one or twice a week and my systems are all super clean.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mdGtX16vL.jpg


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Aug 21, 2017)

FADUUUUUUU.................................. YAR
BANAYA KAISE


----------

